# Biggest Tip So Far



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

This is more so for the Aussie Uber drivers where tipping here is not a custom. What the biggest tip you’ve received? Got $15 tonight ?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I got a $400 tip on Tuesday night.

Previously, I had been tipped $100 twice, and $50 once, and then a bunch of $40ish tips in cash from people (generous groups who all throw me cash upon getting out of the car), and then 10-20 is regularish (once or twice a month at least).


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> I got a $400 tip on Tuesday night.
> 
> Previously, I had been tipped $100 twice, and $50 once, and then a bunch of $40ish tips in cash from people (generous groups who all throw me cash upon getting out of the car), and then 10-20 is regularish (once or twice a month at least).


Damn! What's going on in Omaha!?!?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Damn! What's going on in Omaha!?!?


Omaha is a secret money town. Nobody outside of Omaha knows, so don't say anything


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

2018 - Biggest in app tip was $42.07 Biggest Cash Tip was $65.00

So far 2019 - Biggest in app tip was $35.53 Biggest Cash Tip was $100.00

So far this year I have had 2 - $10 cash tips, 10 - $20 cash tips, a $46 cash tip, a $100 cash tips and many cash tips below $10. I'm hoping the rest of the year continues as the first part of the year has.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

You may need another coffee. I think you missed a decade.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> You may need another coffee. I think you missed a decade. :smiles:


Thanks, fixed it.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> Omaha is a secret money town. Nobody outside of Omaha knows, so don't say anything :wink:


What kind of BS cancer story are you pitching to get $400 tips?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

JaredJ said:


> What kind of BS cancer story are you pitching to get $400 tips?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/400-tip-maybe.323464/#post-4944604


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Got a $100 cash tip once.

Got a few $20 cash tips, one involved returning a left-behind cell phone and turning down a $20 cash tip upon arrival, as well as Lyft's $15 lost and found fee, because I'm a nice guy. I requested that Lyft not charge her the $15, and Lyft said ok, but customer insisted she be charged (knowing it would go to me) and tipped me additional $20 in the app.

A $20 app tip from a young girl who was late to some class or something and asked me to take her there as quickly as I could, as she was "already late" due to 2 previous drivers failing to successfully navigate to her downtown location. I hauled ass, performed surgical maneuvers, and just barely avoiding breaking laws in a crowded city. Got her there with literally 1 minute to spare. Beat the ETA by 7 minutes.

The other night picked up a drunk guy who didn't really identify himself except as "working for _____", as a "finance guy". Just small talk, did nothing special except pull over when he said he wasn't feeling good, to let him throw up (he held it in very well while I pulled over), and offered some paper towels and let him know it's all good. Later I filled in the blanks and found out he's a billionaire CFO, through Google. He promised a nice tip later, and delivered.

I'm within my first 10 days of Lyft, roughly 250 rides total, had 5.0 rating till very recently where I dropped to 4.97 from 3x 4*s. :-(

Over a quick glance scrolling through my history, I am getting roughly 10% of my earnings via tips. And averaging roughly 25-33%-ish (1 in 4 / to 1 in 3, but as low as 1 in 10 one day) tippers in the app, I haven't really been tracking cash but cash tips are rather rare so far. I will enter the data into a spreadsheet later to get a better estimate but this figure is easy enough to estimate by eye for now.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

When I was 2 weeks new, I received a notification on my phone when I wasn’t driving. I was at Target and drove 12hrs earlier. I had a passenger that day that spoke min English. His coworker called Uber about his lost wallet.( I didn’t know it was there) I called her, she came to target to get the wallet. She said he just cashed his check prior to my pickup and reached into his wallet and handed me $300. I was shocked. I contacted Uber to let them know I returned the wallet, not realizing that charged him. I kinda felt bad about that. Oh well, that $300 came in handy, and guilt gone.


----------

